# Saanen with large hard udder?



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I got a saanen in to be bred with my mini-mancha, and she has a very large hard udder. I talked to the owner who stated she bought the doe this way and was informed that her udder had been like that for 4 or 5 years.

I am sure that it is mastitis that was never treated, she supposadly still gives approx a gallon of milk a day. But I was wondering if this would be treatable after having it for so long and nothing being done for it.

Any ideals or suggestions would be great.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she's milking that much per day...does she need milked now?

She could also just have a fleshy udder...some does have alot of mammary tissue and never had mastitis.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is she jsut full and in need of being milked? is she currently in milk or dried off? If she wasnt properly dried off you should milk her or she will get mastitis especialy if she ever had it before.

Liz is right some goats have a lot of mammary tissue


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Good question, I don't know. I will check her udder this afternoon when I feed. I do know that the kids were pulled a couple of months ago, so she should be dried off.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

Is she CAE neg?


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, she is CAE negative, just called the owner and she verified it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it has been a couple of months...she needs relief....some does ...are very good milk producers and take longer to dry off......hopefully... because she has such a big udder ...that she hasn't gotten mastitis.............is her bag hot ...is it discolored? reddened? 
When you milk her... look to see ...if there is blood stings or clumps in it anything out of the ordinary..... Also ....try not to feed her alot of grain or high quality hay... such as Alfalfa ect....it keeps her going.......good luck .....let us know what you find.... :hug: ray:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i would definatly try and milk her out. And possibly have her tested for mastitis.
beth


----------



## Herebegoats (Dec 30, 2009)

Did the owner happen to show you the CAE negative test? Where was it done and how long ago? I am just skeptical as my first goat that I bought the owner told me it was from a CAE negative herd. Until we tested the doe and she was positive. Goats can convert in a matter of months upon exposure. Biotracking offers a CAE test that is only $4 per goat. www.biotracking.com I would test her myself if she were mine.

Kelley


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a hard time believing that she's been like that for 4 to 5 years and yet just weaned kids 2 months ago. Personally what it sounds like is the doe has mastitis and the gal sold this doe so she didn't have to deal with it. Have you tried milking this doe out? Will milk come out? If it's large and hard that sounds like a full udder, not just fleshy (though it's possible) Do you have any pics? Could you get a couple? You personally know a lot more about this doe and the previous owner than us, but from what i've gathered that's my 2 cents. :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

My advise, find a dairy breeder or knowledgeable person from here that is near you to come have a look or seek a vet. My opinion is this, you are NOT getting the whole story and you are NOT dealing with a good breeder or you would have known this ALL prior to getting the goat and not having to hunt for questions. Get a second opinion in person. And get a copy of that test result as well, which you should have also gotten with the goat. Why would the prior owner need to keep that? THe goat is gone at best a copy should have been supplied. Just my opinion though.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I actually forgot about this post :shocked: She still has a very large udder, she is dry at this time. I think I will go ahead and get her retested for CAE as I need to get my own herd tested anyways.

I will get pictures of her udder this weekend and post them. I really want to see what you think of her udder.


----------

